# Ariens s14



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I searched for anything on these tractors, not much. Ariens has a solid rep As a heavy duty workhorse tractors. Can get a good deal on one close to me, just wondering if anybody runs one or had run one . Thanks in advance


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ariens is a great mower, and they have been around for awhile I think they are actually built by another company now though.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Ariens is still built by the same company, the Ariens Company in Brillion, WI (about 6 blocks from where I work). Ariens owns several brands, including Gravely, Countax, Ever Ride, Great Dane, National Mower, Locke Turf, Stens Corporation, Bynorm, and a few others that escape me at the moment. The S-14 tractor is an early version of the GT series of tractors that Ariens made. They bought the design from New Holland back in the early '70s and built them with minor changes up through 2000. What do you plan to do with the tractor? I've got a couple folks in the area with the S-14 tractors, and if they were maintained well, then they should last you a good long time. If maintenance was neglected, then they can become expensive to fix in a hurry. One thing to watch out for is the front axle pivot bushings. They like to wear out and get sloppy over time. Another thing to look out for is the steering system. The thrust bearings for the manual steering box are obsolete and if worn out, will make the steering very sloppy. Got any pics of the unit?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I will try to get pics, it was stored in dry storage for a while, parts easy to find? Thanks for the replies


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I plan on having it being my workhorse , I got a little cheap poulan xt which I mow with , I need something that I can work, haul wood , tow my 12 ft boat, eventually snow blow/plow,etc.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/4141275918.html. Here is the ad


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just pulled and S-12 from the side of the yard where I bought a house, looked up what the thing was and a 931001 seems to be from 1973/4. It had been sitting outdoors for a year or more. Managed to get it running and there seems to not be any major mechanical issues I've found. I think this is a similar model to the one your looking at, seem to be put together well if still going.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I checked it out today, fired up pretty well run good not rough, didn't get to ride it, but plan on doing so when I go back, idk if this matters much , but I noticed the shift lever almost turning as it was idling, should I worry about this?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I checked it out today, fired up pretty easily, ran well. Should have drove it but I was crunched for time, I noticed that when it was idling the shift lever was nearly turning, should I worry about this?


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Checked it out today ran well, fired up pretty easily. Overall seemed like a tough machine. Only thing I was concerned about was the shift lever was nearly turning while idling, should I worry about this? Didn't get a chance to ride it as I was crunched for time , but will soon


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> Ariens is still built by the same company, the Ariens Company in Brillion, WI (about 6 blocks from where I work). Ariens owns several brands, including Gravely, Countax, Ever Ride, Great Dane, National Mower, Locke Turf, Stens Corporation, Bynorm, and a few others that escape me at the moment. The S-14 tractor is an early version of the GT series of tractors that Ariens made. They bought the design from New Holland back in the early '70s and built them with minor changes up through 2000. What do you plan to do with the tractor? I've got a couple folks in the area with the S-14 tractors, and if they were maintained well, then they should last you a good long time. If maintenance was neglected, then they can become expensive to fix in a hurry. One thing to watch out for is the front axle pivot bushings. They like to wear out and get sloppy over time. Another thing to look out for is the steering system. The thrust bearings for the manual steering box are obsolete and if worn out, will make the steering very sloppy. Got any pics of the unit?




Thank you for that info CB I wasnt sure there have been so many bought out, or contracted out to be built by a different company these days.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like that S-14 was well cared for. The deck is pretty well toast, but just about any deck for an Ariens GT should fit it as they didn't change much on their mounting brackets over the years. I'd save the deck and part it out if you aren't going to use it. The PTO shaft alone retails for about $300 new, and the gearbox would be worth some money if its in good shape. As for the shifter handle turning, its probably just the knob on top turning. They screw onto the shaft, so the threads inside may be stripped out, or it may just be loose. See if it tightens up or if it pulls off.

Many parts are still available for these units, though they are obsoleting some and the attachments for them are, for the most part, no longer available. They were selling the 48" deck for them yet a few years ago because I ordered one for a local guy, but they wanted something like $1400 for it. I don't know if they still make that one or not. The rest of the attachments are obsolete. Your only option on those would be buying used from ebay or Craigslist or something. If you get a snowblower for it, look for one with the slip clutch on the main rake shaft. The earlier ones didn't have it and relied on the shear pins to protect the gearbox. The later ones had a slip clutch that will slip to protect the shaft, saving the pins. The pins are quite expensive ($7-10 each IIRC) and aren't just a standard bolt. Those blowers are monsters in the snow. I got to try one out because I fixed the blower and needed to test it in some snow. Buried the 48" snow head in a snow pile 3' deep, and the tractor just started grunting and the blower ate the snow right up. I was quite impressed.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

All in all it was a good tractor, to bad about the attachments , but I can afford to sit and wait for one as I do have a walk behind. Thanks for the info


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ironhorse805 said:


> All in all it was a good tractor, to bad about the attachments , but I can afford to sit and wait for one as I do have a walk behind. Thanks for the info



Yep do like me I check CL everyday especially this time of year nobody wants to store them so most of the time you can get a better deal.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah that's true, everyday I'm on cl lol. They want 450 for just the tractor, think that's to much ?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd say if its in good shape and runs good, then that would be fine for price. Tractor should last for years to come if properly maintained.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> I'd say if its in good shape and runs good, then that would be fine for price. Tractor should last for years to come if properly maintained.




Yep thats true it will last for years I would still offer them $400 though.


----------

